# Federal Protective Service



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

Anyone have any info on where to find job postings for the FPS. It used to be on gsa.gov under homeland security, but I haven't seen it there for several weeks now. Did they change sites? Thanks in advance. :$

*Thread was moved to this forum (getting on the job). The Federal Employment Listings is for posting Fed Jobs....not questions*


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

I know you can still look them up specifically at UsaJobs. Just highlight the categories you want to limit your searches to (ie - FPS Police).


----------



## Pinkos307 (Jun 30, 2003)

If you do a job series search they are under series 0083


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

Sorry I posted this initially in the wrong thread. Never had the time to be in a forum before. Now in mids with DoD and I have all the time in the world!! 

Posted Wed Sep 15, 01:12:

Thanks for the info guys. 8)


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

sarge439 @ Wed Sep 15 said:


> Sorry I posted this initially in the wrong thread. Never had the time to be in a forum before. Now in mids with DoD and I have all the time in the world!!
> 
> Posted Wed Sep 15, 01:12:
> 
> Thanks for the info guys. 8)


A good friend of mine is DoD in Cali... he loves it..


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

Yeah RPD931. It's not a bad job. The hard part is the screwy juisdictional issue. We adapt and overcome most of the time here at Westover. But yeah, overall the jobs ok. Great pay, good bennies, good equipment. We are in the process now of having our new 3.7million dollar station built. We just upgraded all our commo, and the physical security measures are awesome. Don't want to get into too much on line, but we are really moving forward. it feels good.


----------

